# مخافة الله  ......عظة للبابا شنودة



## مونيكا 57 (15 مارس 2009)

:download::download:**** مخافة الله ***
 مهمة جدا لحياتنا الروحية ... ​***


*جميع الناس يحتاجون الى مخافة الله وهى لازمة لهم لتصدهم عن ارتكاب الخطايا والذنوب والآثام: ليس فقط للذين يعيشون فى حياة الخطية بكل استباحة واستهتار، ويكسرون وصايا الله بكل جرأة دون أى خوف أو حياء، بل أيضاً يثورون على القيم والمبادئ ويصل بهم الأمر الى التذمر على الله... وانما المخافة لازمة كذلك للذين يخطئون اعتماداً على رحمة الله ومغفرته، ناسين أن الله عادل وأنه قدوس، ضد الخطية بكل صورها. 

** وعندما خلق الله الإنسان، كان هذا الانسان لا يعرف الخوف. ولكن الخوف دخل الى قلبه نتيجة للخطيئة، واصبح ملازماً لها: قبل الخطية وأثناءها وبعدها.. 

** فالخوف الأول الذى يسبق الخطية، هو خوف السقوط، وهو يدفع صاحبه الى الحرص والبعد عن كل أسباب الخطية ومصادرها، إذ أنها أوقعت كثيرين ومنهم من كانوا أقوياء. ولكن الشيطان كثير المكر والحيلة والخداع، والتخوف من خداعه نافع جداً، لأنه يحمى الشخص من السقوط... 

** فإن أخطأ، يقع فى خوف آخر، هو خوف الإنكشاف. إذ يخاف أن يعرف الناس خطيئته وينكشف، ويقع فى الفضيحة والعار، ويتعرض لألسنة الناس التى لا ترحم، وتصبح سمعته مضمضة فى أفواههم..! لذلك يقول علماء النفس أن المجرم كثيراً ما يحوم حول مكان جريمته، خائفاً من أن يكون قد ترك هناك أثراً يدل عليه... وهذا العامل النفسانى يستغله المحققون. فإن أشاروا الى شئ من آثار الجريمة، قد يضطرب المجرم أو ينهار... 

والخطاة يخافون من اليوم الأخير الذى تنكشف فيه الأعمال وتُفحص الأفكار والنيات... فأين يهربون فى ذلك اليوم وأين يختفون..؟! وإن كانت خطاياهم لا تنكشف على الأرض بأسباب وحيل شتى، فلابد أنها ستنكشف أمام الديان العادل وأمام الكل فى يوم الحساب... 

بل ان هناك أمراً آخر يخاف منه الانسان الروحى، وهو أن خطاياه قد تكون مكشوفة أمام أرواح الذين انتقلوا من هذا العالم، سواء أمام أحبائه الذين كانوا يثقون به فيندهشون! أو أمام الذين كانوا ينتقدونه فيرون أنهم كانوا على حق..! 

ولعل إنساناً يسأل: وماذا ترانى أفعل اذن؟ والجواب هو أن التوبة تمحو خطاياك، وكأنك لم تفعلها. ولا تعود لك خطايا تخاف أن تنكشف، بعد أن محاها الله بتوبتك. فإن كنت تخاف الانكشاف فى اليوم الأخير، تُب من الآن. 

** نوع آخر من الخوف يرتبط بالخطيئة هو خوف العقوبة، أو الخوف من نتائج الخطيئة... والخاطئ يخاف من عقوبتين: إحداهما أرضية، والأخرى سماوية. والعقوبة السماوية رهيبة وأبدية... 

أما العقوبةٍ الأرضية فهى على أنواع: إما عقوبة من المجتمع: فضيحة واحتقار، أو نبذ هذا الشخص إن كانت خطيئته بشعة، أو عدم الثقة به فى المستقبل... أو عقوبة من القانون مثل السجن أو ما هو أشد. أو عقوبة يوقعها الله عليه بطريقة ما، أو لعنة... 

** وهناك خوف روحى يتابع الخاطئ، أو يخافه الانسان المحترس من السقوط. إنه يخاف من غضب الله عليه اذا أخطأ، أو أن تتخلى عنه النعمة وتفارقه المعونة الالهية. ويخاف – إن سقط – أن يأخذ الشيطان سلطاناً عليه، ويفقد حرية ارادته، وإذا بالشر الذى ليس يريده، إياه يفعل! وهكذا يخاف – إن سقط – أن يتوالى سقوطه، ويتحول الأمر معه الى اسوأ... ويخاف أن يأتيه الموت فجأة، وهو غير مستعد لملاقاة الرب... 

** قال أحد القديسين "إنى أخاف من ثلاثة امور: أخاف من لحظة مفارقة روحى لجسدى. وأخاف من ساعة الوقوف أمام الديان العادل. كذلك من لحظة صدور الحكم علىّ"... فإن كان القديسون يخافون على الرغم من ارتفاعهم العجيب فى حياة الفضيلة، فماذا نقول نحن الضعفاء عن أنفسنا؟! 

** إن الذى يخاف الله، لا يخطئ. أما الذى يخطئ فإنه شاهد على نفسه أنه لا يخاف الله... والذى يخاف الله، لا يعمل شراً حتى فى الخفاء. لأنه يعرف أن الله يرى كل شئ، ويسمع كل شئ، ويفحص حتى أعماق القلوب... 

** ولعل البعض يسأل "ما رأيك اذن فى من يعمل الشر ولا يخاف؟" والجواب هو أن هذا الشخص قد وصل الى حالة الاستهتار واللامبالاة. أو أن ضميره مريض أو متعطل عن العمل. أو أن دوامة العالم تجرفه، ولا تعطيه فرصة لمراجعة نفسه ولا للتفكير فى أعماله. فهو فى غيبوبة روحية: إن استيقظ منها، لابد سيخاف. وبعض من أمثال هؤلاء الناس، نراهم فى ساعة الموت، أو اذا اقتربوا من الموت، لابد أن الخوف يرعبهم. لأنهم لم يعملوا لأجل تلك الساعة ولم يستعدوا لها. ويشعرون أنهم قد أضاعوا حياتهم... هؤلاء يقول عنهم المزمور إنهم لم يسبقوا أن يجعلوا الله أمامهم... 

فإن كنت تريد الا تخاف فى اليوم الأخير، فلتخف الآن. 

** ونحن نشكر الله الذى منحنا المخافة التى تمنعنا من الخطية وبالتالى مما يتبعها. مخافة الله توصل الانسان الى التوبة والى تنفيذ الوصايا إنها بداية الطريق الروحى، وهى أيضاً سياج للحياة الروحية حتى لا تعثر ولا تنحرف. فالذى يخاف الله، يطيع الله ويعمل كل ما يوافق مشيئته الالهية. كما أن المخافة تعلم الانسان الحرص والتدقيق فى كل ما ينوى أن يفعله، وتعلمه ضبط النفس حتى لا يسقط. 

أما اذا لم توجد مخافة الله فى القلب، فما أسهل أن ينطبق عليه المثل القائل "اذا لم تستح، فافعل ما تشاء"!! ** ومخافة الله تقود أيضاً الى الجدية فى الحياة الروحية، وأن يكون الانسان ملتزماً على الدوام. أى حيث لا تكون هناك مخافة، فبالتالى لا توجد ضوابط، ويتحول الشخص الى التسيب واللامبالاة... أما الانسان الملتزم الجاد، فإنه يقول فى نفسه "ان الله سوف يحاسبنى على ادّق الأمور. فلا يجوز أن أتهاون أو اتساهل..." لذلك فهو يحاسب نفسه على كل تصرف، بل أيضاً على كل أفكاره ونياته، وعلى كل صغيرة وكبيرة. ويشعر كما لو أنه واقف أمام جهاز تسجيل، يسجل عليه كل مشاعره وعواطفه... وهذا المسجل سيذاع فى اليوم الأخير، أمام الملائكة وكل البشر. 

** وهكذا فإن المخافة تقود الانسان الى النمو الروحى، وما يلزم هذا النمو من الجهاد والتعب، لكى يتقدم فى كل يوم عن سابقه، حتى يصل الى الكمال النسبى المطلوب منه... وكلما رأى أن الطريق طويل أمامه، حينئذ يصل الى اتضاع القلب، وتقوده المخافة الى الخشوع، ليس فى وقت الصلاة فقط، إنما فى كل حين. 

** ومخافة الله تدعوه الى مزيد من المعرفة، حتى لا يخطئ أو يقصّر عن جهل. ولهذا فإنه يلجأ الى الاستفاضة فى القراءة الروحية، وأيضاً الى استشارة المختبرين فيما يحتاج اليه من معرفة أعمق. ويصلى كثيراً لكى يرشده الله فيما ينبغى أن يفعله... 

** والذى يخاف الله، لا يركز فقط على نفسه، بل يهتم كذلك بجميع أحبائه ومعارفه، حتى يقودهم معه الى مخافة الله، حرصاً على أبديتهم وخلاص أنفسهم، ويبذل فى سبيل ذلك ما يستطيعه من جهد... 

منقول ​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2009)

جميل يا مارثا

شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 مارس 2009)

> ** والذى يخاف الله، لا يركز فقط على نفسه، بل يهتم كذلك بجميع أحبائه ومعارفه، حتى يقودهم معه الى مخافة الله، حرصاً على أبديتهم وخلاص أنفسهم، ويبذل فى سبيل ذلك ما يستطيعه من جهد...


*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا اخت مرثا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووووى يا مارثا 

 ميرررسى على الموضوع

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (15 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر حبيبتى

موضوع رااااائع جداااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع يا اخت مرثا
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووووى يا مارثا
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر حبيبتى
> 
> موضوع رااااائع جداااااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

